# Camping at Old Salem



## doublebrowtine (Sep 1, 2008)

Just got back from camping at Old Salem campground


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 2, 2008)

Any pics? How were the ammenaties?


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 2, 2008)

Got any more info?  That's close enough for us to go to.  
+1 on what onemil said, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## doublebrowtine (Sep 2, 2008)

Ga. Power campground on lake oconee, has water and elect. on all sites, clean bathhouses throughout campground, washer and dryers at bathhouse, sites are gravel with firerings,grills, and picnic tables. Dump station, playgrounds, docks, boat ramp, plenty of deer and ANTS.


$18 a night


----------



## dhardegree (Sep 7, 2008)

I grew up camping there.  Just took my family there Labor Day weekend with the camper.  Be sure to take something for the ants around anything that touches the ground.  Wheels, tongue, break away chains, power and water connections.

Other than ants it is a great place to camp.  Nice bath houses, even a washer and dryer there if you need it.

I'll post picks in a minute.


----------



## doublebrowtine (Sep 7, 2008)

We were in camp site #7 labor day weekend.


----------



## dhardegree (Sep 7, 2008)

I tried to post pics that showed a little around the campground.  Here's a couple from 2006. 












These are from Labor Day.
















Notice the sprayer in the background of the one above.  Fill it with ant poison and don't leave home without it.


----------



## dhardegree (Sep 7, 2008)

We were in #83.  All the way down toward the beach.


----------



## aa136 (Nov 3, 2008)

I love that place. Ive beeng going there my whole life. I would recomend it to anyone


----------

